# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Martial law is coming...California in lockdown..

## KEEF

This just in from California...



> Alicia Victoria Lozano and Phil Helsel
> 14m ago / 9:57 PM EDT
> 
> 
> *California issues statewide stay-at-home order*The governor of California on Thursday evening issued a statewide stay at home order to help combat the spread of the novel coronavirus. 
> The order is effective Thursday night and asks residents to leave their homes only when necessary.
> Gov. Gavin Newsom's announcement came less than an hour after officials in Los Angeles County ordered people to stay home except for essential needs or jobs for indoor shopping malls and non-essential retail to close.
> San Francisco and surrounding counties had previously issued orders to stay at home as a way to stop the spread of the coronavirus and the illness it causes, COVID-19.
> Newsom said the statewide order is consistent with the local orders.
> ...


https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/live-blog/coronavirus-china-reports-no-new-domestic-cases-first-time-nyc-n1163556/ncrd1164466

----------


## Ender

> This just in from California...
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/live-blog/coronavirus-china-reports-no-new-domestic-cases-first-time-nyc-n1163556/ncrd1164466


OH BOY.....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Expanding it statewide. Been under it already for a while in Bay Area. Plenty of non-compliance going on. People will now rush to grocery store, guns and ammo stores and marijuana dispensaries. Pack together!

----------


## KEEF

Title meant to be Martial Law not Marshall... DOH!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Well, this is the price I pay for these front row seats. 

Anyone else here in CA?

----------


## KEEF

> Well, this is the price I pay for these front row seats. 
> 
> Anyone else here in CA?


Got a lot of family out there.  Me I live in the Mitten State, but unfortunately I see our gov following suit.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ca...?ocid=msedgntp

Governor Gavin Newsom said that *modeling has shown that 56 percent of California residents were expected to contract COVID-19 over the next eight weeks,* requiring nearly 20,000 more hospital beds than the state could currently provide.

Newsom earlier on Thursday asked President Donald Trump to send a U.S. Navy hospital ship to the port of Los Angeles "immediately" as the state braces for the expected surge in the number of coronavirus cases.

_56% of 39.54 million population means they are expecting 22 million to be infected. They better shut California down. and close the state borders._

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ca...?ocid=msedgntp
> 
> Governor Gavin Newsom said that *modeling has shown that 56 percent of California residents were expected to contract COVID-19 over the next eight weeks,* requiring nearly 20,000 more hospital beds than the state could currently provide.
> 
> Newsom earlier on Thursday asked President Donald Trump to send a U.S. Navy hospital ship to the port of Los Angeles "immediately" as the state braces for the expected surge in the number of coronavirus cases.


Is that anything like their climate modeling?

----------


## shakey1

Hmmm... seems to be snowballing.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Is that anything like their climate modeling?


This your chance to close off Cali from the rest of the nation. Who cares how the modelling was done.

----------


## dannno

*Gov. Gavin Newsom orders all Californians to stay at home*

MARCH 19, 2020
6:49 PM

Gov. Gavin Newsom on Thursday ordered all Californians to stay at home, marking the first mandatory restrictions placed on the lives of all 40 million residents in the states fight against the novel coronavirus.

The governors order comes at a critical time in California, where 19 people have died and an additional 958 have tested positive for the disease. Newsom asked Californians to practice social distancing when leaving their homes to shop for groceries, pick up prescriptions, see their doctors or perform other necessary activities.



https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...id-coronavirus

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This your chance to close off Cali from the rest of the nation. Who cares how the modelling was done.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

They should have been restricting outgoing travel from the most effected states some days ago.

----------


## pcosmar

> They should have been restricting outgoing travel from the most effected states some days ago.


Should have

They brought it to California and Washington state a Month ago.. Deliberately.
https://mynorthwest.com/1726989/olym...after-cruise/?

Containment is Moot..

I am hoping the hysterics don't prohibit travel to Olympia tomorrow.

----------

